# toucinho / pancetta / bacon



## Riveritos

Olá,
Alguém pode me dizer qual é a diferença entre toucinho, pancetta e bacon?
Em Portugal o bacon é somente defumado?
Obrigado pela ajuda.


----------



## Vanda

Toucinho é o lard. Veja a foto do toucinho. gordura de porco.
O bacon é o toucinho defumado.
Pancetta não é português, é italiano e é a mesma coisa que bacon defumado (veja aqui)

Atualmente, muita gente diz toucinho e bacon, tudo como se fosse toucinho/toicinho.


----------



## Riveritos

Obrigado Vanda.
Então, eu posso chamar este enchido toucinho enrolado?


----------



## Vanda

A própria figura do seu link, ao ser carregada, diz bacon. Bacon enrolado.


----------



## marta12

Por cá, quando a essa peça é vendida inteira chamamos-lhe entremeada, portanto, entremeada enrolada.

O toucinho é a entremeada salgada, pelos menos por cá.
O bacon é o toucinho, pois a entremeada já foi salgada, muito menos do que se fosse só para toucinho, fumado.

Tenho pena Vandinha, mas o que está na imagem do link, não é de maneira nenhuma bacon, seja ou não esse o nome que lá está escrito.


----------



## Riveritos

Também é chamado entremeada quando é curado?


----------



## marta12

Olá Riveritos

Não. Curado é o mesmo que fumado, por isso passa a ser bacon.
Mas na imagem, a carne não está fumada.
Vai ser fumada? Então é bacon


----------



## Vanda

Engraçado, Martita, pra mim carrega como bacon.


----------



## marta12

Desatei-me a rir Vanda, desculpe!
Mas sabe? aquela peça é óptima assada no forno, temperado só com um pouco de sal e limão.


----------



## Istriano

Toucinho é toicinho, bacon é bacon.


----------



## mglenadel

Istriano said:


> Toucinho é toicinho, bacon é bacon.



E pancetta?


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> Curado é o mesmo que fumado


 
Neste caso, é. No entanto, '_curado'_ pode ser aquilo que é conservado pelo sal, pelo fumo, ou pelos dois simultaneamente. E, fora do domínio da conservação de alimentos, a '_cura_' também pode ser o processo de endurecimento (de resinas sintéticas, por exemplo).



marta12 said:


> O toucinho é a entremeada salgada, pelos menos por cá.


 
Para mim '_toucinho_' e _'entremeada' _são parentes muito próximos, mas ainda assim diferentes. O '_toucinho_' é aquilo que antigamente também se chamava _'carne gorda',_ a camada de gordura junto à pele. É branco e sem vestígios de carne (corresponde ao primeiro link da Vanda). Quando é um misto de gordura e carne, de toucinho com febra de permeio, então é _'entremeada'. _


----------



## uchi.m

mglenadel said:


> E pancetta?


Pancetta parece ser isso aqui
parece até uma *copa*, só que com mais gordura e não curada


----------



## uchi.m

Carfer said:


> E, fora do domínio da conservação de alimentos, a '_cura_' também pode ser o processo de endurecimento (de resinas sintéticas, por exemplo).



qualquer tipo de endurecimento causado por reação (bio)química


----------



## mglenadel

uchi.m said:


> qualquer tipo de endurecimento causado por reação (bio)química


----------



## marta12

Olá Carfer?

Não me parece. O toucinho, tem a muitas vezes carne entremeada, curada com sal.
Mas também existe toucinho só com gordura.
Antigamente, nas tascas de Lisboa era servido, o toucinho frito depois de dessalgado, como entrada e só me vem à cabeça o nome de rojões e não é esse o termo. Eram bocadinhos de carne, extremamente saborosos. Também se fazem no Alentejo.
Alguém se lembra do nome? Alentugano!?

A entremeada é só a peça quando não está salgada ou fumada. Hoje em dia come-se muito com o nome de _tirinhas_.

Uchi!

Panceta e entremeada são a mesma coisa.


----------



## Alentugano

marta12 said:


> Antigamente, nas tascas de Lisboa era servido, o toucinho frito depois de dessalgado, como entrada e só me vem à cabeça o nome de rojões e não é esse o termo. Eram bocadinhos de carne, extremamente saborosos. Também se fazem no Alentejo.
> Alguém se lembra do nome? Alentugano!?


 
Talhadas?


----------



## uchi.m

mglenadel said:


>


essas mentes irriquietas e sujas...


----------



## marta12

Não Alentugano.

Torresmos Caramba, nunca mais me aparecia.


----------



## Alentugano

marta12 said:


> Não Alentugano.
> 
> Torresmos Caramba, nunca mais me aparecia.


 
Ah, OK!  Também comem isso no Brasil, acho eu...


----------



## uchi.m

Alentugano said:


> Ah, OK!  Também comem isso no Brasil, acho eu...



muito bom no happy hour ou aos sábados, junto com a feijoada
aiai


----------

